# Time to buy a smoke pole!



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

So I got the ok from the lady so now I need some tips on buying a muzzy. I have never bought one or even shot a modern one for that matter. I would like to keep it under $300 so if anyone has any suggestions I would like to hear from you. Thanks


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this one is only $320.00 and some change it also smokes real black powder likes 2FFG
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/i ... 0156032126
Lyman is a good brand to have.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

T/C Omega is my suggestion. Walmart carries them now I'm pretty sure they are well under 300 bucks. Best muzzleloader for the price if you ask me. I love mine.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

svmoose said:


> T/C Omega is my suggestion. Walmart carries them now I'm pretty sure they are well under 300 bucks. Best muzzleloader for the price if you ask me. I love mine.


+1. They are generally close to the same price anywhere; Wal-mart would be my last choice, especially if you are brand new at the smokies. But, yes I believe they have them for 300 with the starter pack of the tools you need to get started. Good luck.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> svmoose said:
> 
> 
> > T/C Omega is my suggestion. Walmart carries them now I'm pretty sure they are well under 300 bucks. Best muzzleloader for the price if you ask me. I love mine.
> ...


I agree, Walmart is the last place I would buy one as well. But for some may be the best option depending on location. It's probably going to be the same gun wherever you get it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Whatever your choice, make sure it will do for you what you want. Are you planning on paper punching at a rendezvous, AND hunt with it? Most re-enactment groups won't let you use an in-line and only allow cap lock/flintlock guns on the line.

The rate of twist in the riflings will dictate whether the gun will shoot round ball, conicles and/or sabots. Also, make sure the caliber meets the DWR minimum for hunting the game species you think you will hunt. More gun is usually a better choice.

Lastly, make sure the caliber you choose is not going to give you heartburn to find the necessary supplies to shoot it. 50 cal. seems to be the easiest to find supplies for.

We all have our preferences, mine happens to be Thompson Center, caplock in .54 cal. Whatever you decide, Welcome to the fun of muzz shooting!


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the info so far. BB i plan on using it to hunt for deer and elk. So where would everyone suggest making the buy.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Unless you are absolutely insistent that the rifle be a new one, any of the outdoor stores would be about the same price. But I'd look into KSL.com, there is a nice looking Thompson Center .50 on there right now for $150 asking price.
The extra good thing about Thompson Center is they have a lifetime guarantee on their weapons, whether you are the original owner or the 100th owner. They will fix it or replace it for free.
There are a lot of in-lines on ksl.com also. Most of the guns for sale are in good shape.

Be mindful, that the Lyman Great Plains rifle is only good with round balls because of the 1 in 66 twist. This will prevent you from shooting conicals if you decide to in the future.

Good luck with your decision and hope to see you on the range or in the hills.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Careful, consider the Ignition system before buying. 

Certain hunts in the U.S. such as Idaho ban 209 primers. Make sure you can switch between 209, Musket Cap, and percussion caps.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

why not buy at walmart? i have bought all my muzzys there they are the same as anywhere just cost less, 50 cal works great my big sugestion would be a nickle barrel i dont know if i would ever buy used never know if the breach plug has anti-sieze or how it was cleaned? a break action is VERY simple to use and clean, i have a bolt a slide and a break action and by far the break is my faverite


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bossloader said:


> why not buy at walmart?


 I frequent Wal-Mart, however if I had not ever owned nor shot a muzzy, I would not buy one from a place where I probably know more about the muzzies than the guy selling it to me. I think the prices are pretty similar no matter where you go; regardless paying $30 extra for a contraption as complex as an inline muzzy, I will pay the extra $. I have the Omega Z5 and really love it, had a CVA break action, hated it and could not hit anything with it. Nice thing with buying one from Cabela's is they let me return the CVA and upgrade to the TC. Just be sure you have someone with you who knows the smokies well if you buy one at Wal-Mart so they can insure that everything you are buying is the correct cal, adequate powder and can explain how to use it all. There is potential for serious problems, a lot more so than with a centerfire, but it is a lot of fun IMHO. Good luck!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Just be sure you have someone with you who knows the smokies well if you buy one at Wal-Mart so they can insure that everything you are buying is the correct cal, adequate powder and can explain how to use it all. There is potential for serious problems, a lot more so than with a centerfire, but it is a lot of fun IMHO. Good luck!


Huge29 if you are that incompetent in knowing anything about a firearm then IMHO you should not be buying a firearm in the first place.

now since a person should know what he was looking for. Wal-mart is a great place to buy a firearm. in fact I have a one from there and it performs just like the one from cabelas.

bad advise here Huey


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The talk about "UPGRADING" fom a CVA to a T/C.........???????????? Dude, I have outshot T/C, Remington, Knight, from a CVA. ALL Smokepoles wont shoot the same load. (most of the time) I'll shoot two pounds of powder a year from one of my five that I own. Practice is what makes the shot, not the gun.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been shopping for a new muzzy as well. I stopped by Smith & Edwards tonight and found that their prices beat Cabela's by close to $100 on T/C's. Cabela's is offering 0% for 12 months to club members this month for online purchases over $199, so if you want to make installments you could go that way. Traditions is offering absolute steals of deals on their website if you wanted an imitation T/C at a bargain basement price:
http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/eshop/10Browse.asp?Category=Bargain+Bin:+Rifles
Some Father's Day specials (sale ends on the 21st):
http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/eshop/10Browse.asp?Category=Bargain+Bin:+Father's+Day+Special


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> The talk about "UPGRADING" fom a CVA to a T/C.........???????????? Dude, I have outshot T/C, Remington, Knight, from a CVA. ALL Smokepoles wont shoot the same load. (most of the time) I'll shoot two pounds of powder a year from one of my five that I own. Practice is what makes the shot, not the gun.


That CVA is sitting back by their dumspter being used to hold the door open; I am sure they would let you try it as long as you left a rock or something else to hold the door open. :wink: UPGRADE and you will see what I mean, trade in the Yugo too, you will be amazed how far Kia has come... :mrgreen: 


sagebrush said:


> Huge29 if you are that incompetent in knowing anything about a firearm then IMHO you should not be buying a firearm in the first place.
> 
> now since a person should know what he was looking for. Wal-mart is a great place to buy a firearm. in fact I have a one from there and it performs just like the one from cabelas.
> 
> bad advise here Huey


I know that you are the self appointed replacement troll for coyoteslayer, but...whiskey tango foxtrot chuck? So, if I understand correctly, you recommend a person that has not ever shot a muzzie go to Wal-Mart and buy the whole setup based on an 18-year old meth head's advice (walmart employee) and go see if you can get it to work rather than have someone give you some recommendations about what they like and how to season your barrel and how much powder to use???


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with both Huge and Sage lol If you know what you are looking for and know how to use it + happen to find it at Walmart, buy it!! Chances are its cheaper then you will find other places. Not because its a different gun but because of the volume of guns they buy and sell Vs. other people and the profit margins they are willing to live with. 

If you dont know much about muzzies and would like to have somebody explain how it all works, what you are going to need, the differences between the bullets and so on go to Cabelas. Sportsmans or something like that and pay a little extra for the knowledge.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

dose wal-mart still sale muzzys? i have not been able to find any.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

rockymountainelk said:


> dose wal-mart still sale muzzys? i have not been able to find any.


Just certain locations, similar to the way that some no longer sell any rifles/shotguns at all. The on in Price does; I think it has to be the more rural locations in general.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> rockymountainelk said:
> 
> 
> > dose wal-mart still sale muzzys? i have not been able to find any.
> ...


I know the Layton, and Riverdale Wally worlds still carry guns. I don't know if they have muzzy's in stock right now, but they will most likely get them in soon.

While not trying to stir the pot, I will point out that working at Cabelas or Sportsman's doesn't necessarily mean you are knowledgeable about what you're trying to sell. I talked to several of those "knowledgeable" employees that didn't have a clue. :twisted:

BTW, a T/C is always an upgrade. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok so i think i have got it down to 2. They may not be top of the line but i don't have alot to spend on one. what do you think. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=644145


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Of the 2; I'd go with the CVA.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I would say go pick both of them up before you buy and get the one you like the best. I was internet shopping, with my heart set on a CVA Optima, went to cabelas, about to buy it and they had the T/C omega with a thumbhole grip on sale, I picked it up, thought it felt nice. Then I picked up the optima again and it felt like I was hefting a clunky cannon. It was a lot heavier and the feel wasn't near as good. (Not saying it isn't a good gun, just my opinion.) So I "upgraded" to the omega. It was a bit more expensive, but I've loved it. I think CVA makes great guns though too. I have no experience with traditions. I would go "feel them up" and buy the one you like the feel of better.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

> taxidermist wrote:
> The talk about "UPGRADING" fom a CVA to a T/C.........???????????? Dude, I have outshot T/C, Remington, Knight, from a CVA. ALL Smokepoles wont shoot the same load. (most of the time) I'll shoot two pounds of powder a year from one of my five that I own. Practice is what makes the shot, not the gun.
> That


Huge 29............ That was funny about the door stop :lol: Just thought I would say that I do own other ML's.....I have a T/C and Austin Halleck. They are fine shooters too......Nothing wrong with the CVA..... The Yugo is running great!!!!!! :lol: :lol: Gets better miiage than the Powerstroke> Glad I got it.......I'm all for saving money, and if a $250.00 CVA does the job... Then why spend $850.00 on a T/C ? If you got the Frogskins....then do it. :roll:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Of the two I'd go with the longer 28 in barrel, traditions brand. I don't know anything about CVA inlines, but one of my friends has a traditons and likes it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here's a cva optima
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/i ... 15PR2000VP


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here's some on ksl there is nothing wrong with a used one these are in your budget to boot

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sagebrush is on this one! Check them out. Why pay premium when you can get the gun plus extras for less than the gun itself?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've owned two CVA's and currently own a Traditions Pursuit Pro. My dad has the CVA Wolf linked to here. I much prefer the Traditions for several reasons, but the foremost of which is a higher psi rating on the barrel. Greater barrel strength = safer. I also think the Traditions is easier to clean and is balanced front-end heavy for better accuracy. 
All that said, I'm shopping for a T/C for a reason. I've got a once or twice in a lifetime tag in my drawer and I want the best gun possible in my hands at the time I pull the trigger. I'm leaning towards going with the T/C Triumph Bone Collector.


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't go wrong with an Omega. Great shooting smoke pole.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok Rockymountainelk, what did you pick up??????


----------



## outdoorsisfreedom (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know if you are familiar with Winchesters MZ called the APEX anyways I would by far recommend this gun to anyone. It is an amazing MZ it is very easy to shoot, clean because it has the swing breach, and it is very accurate and you don't have to pay for the TC name. I would pick this even over the T/C everyone loves so much. Oh I have owned a TC so I have been able to experience both. TC not bad, over priced. WIN very impressive.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

The riverdale Walmart no longer sells muzzleloading equipment. The Harrisville Walmart still sells the guns and equipment. I saw the Omega there for I think $289.00, that's about average price.
I have an omega and I love it. I thought about upgrading to the TC Triumph, but it does not feel as comfortable and balanced as the Omega. It also takes me a minute to pull up and get the site where I want them (For a fast draw at a running deer or something) The omega is perfect for me. The Triumph is a little lighter and a little more advanced. but make sure it "Feels" right if you look at it. I would go for a TC muzzleloader whatever you do, they are well worth the small price for a great gun and a lifetime warantee. very easy to take apart and clean too. 
Good Luck


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HJB said:


> I have an omega and I love it.


+1. I don't understand the "paying for the T/C name" line someone used above??? Mine cost $250 two years ago, we are not talking about a $700 interchangeable barrel, thumbhole, fluted stainless barrel Encore. The Omega is reasonably priced, bulletproof, very reliable and has a really good feel, for very few dollars more than the crappy CVA's, well worth the upgrade in my humble experience.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Well its official, Just got my new Omega down at cabelas -*|*- Of course I ended up buying a whole bunch of other crap that I really didnt need just so I could make it to $500 and get the $150 cash card :lol: :lol: . I checked out a ton of guns before I bought this one & you guys are right. It feels the best. Gonna have to take it out & shoot it now!!! Hopefully is a lucky one & will bring me a deer this season.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Well its official, Just got my new Omega down at cabelas -*|*- Of course I ended up buying a whole bunch of other crap that I really didnt need just so I could make it to $500 and get the $150 cash card :lol: :lol: . I checked out a ton of guns before I bought this one & you guys are right. It feels the best. Gonna have to take it out & shoot it now!!! Hopefully is a lucky one & will bring me a deer this season.


Good work Steveo and welcome to the fraternity! You can go some buckskins with that gift card now. I am in the same boat, but I just can't figure out what to use my $150 on; is that the most ridiculous thing you have ever heard? I guess I will keep going through my full size Cabelas bardback book they sent me a few weeks ago... :| -)O(- 8)


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, I know what you mean. I swear I could spend a million bucks in that place, but tonight I was walking around trying to figure out how to get the bill from 400 bucks to 500 bucks just for the extra 50 bucks on the card :lol: Its tougher than it sounds. Im thinking the cards either going to go towards a new badlands 2200 pack or a new pair of the Cabela's breathable waders for duck hunting


----------

